# Digital versions of ESVSB but not LOGOS



## Kenneth_Murphy (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw this blog post from the ESV Study Bible.

ESV Study Bible Blog

Crossway Announcement of ESV Study Bible on Digital Platforms

"To achieve the widest possible digital distribution, Crossway has partnered with the leading digital software providers, including Accordance, Biblesoft, Laridian, Olive Tree, and WORDsearch, to make the ESV Study Bible available with all of its notes, articles, and features."

I'm assuming they couldn't come to an agreement on royalties etc. I would love to have it for LOGOS. Maybe it will happen down the road.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Word Search almost as much as Libronix. A minor inconvenience. There are a number of good materials only available on one platform (unfortunately).


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Nov 14, 2008)

Being a broke teenager, an edition for e-Sword would go down a storm.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 17, 2008)

BaptisticFire2007 said:


> Being a broke teenager, an edition for e-Sword would go down a storm.



But the broke teenager could download Bible Explorer 4 for free, and that should run the ESV Study Bible for WordSearch. Plus, there are tons of free downloads on the WordSearch site which run in Bible Explorer 4.

Blessings,
Bill


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2008)

Biblesoft has already started selling their digital version. When is Wordsearch et. al. planning to unveil their versions? I'm a bit annoyed at Logos for not releasing the excellent resource.

BTW, the NLT study Bible is actually pretty good, especially as a digital add on in Wordsearch. You don't need to use the NLT to appreciate the notes, charts, etc.


----------

